# Ice Fishing Fish Mount Special



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

Ice Fishing Fish Mount Special

From now until the end of the ice fishing season I am offering to all Michigan-Sportsman members a special price for panfish. 

$100.00 for ANY size fish you choose to mount.

Normal price for my fish mounts are $10.00 per inch.

Fish species included are Bluegill, Yellow Perch, and Crappie.

For all other species of fish I will give a 10% discount off regular price.

Don't pass this special price up. Get out there this season and get the big one!


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Thanks for the motivation (and special price), Dan! Now I have to go out there and get me a big boy! You sure do nice work!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Thanks Dan, 
Now you've got me motivated too. And I know where some BIG OLE' Crappie live !


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

jp, now ya gotta share the wealth man! When i was in high school, i only fished for perch really, some bass, and what not, caught two crappie, and I didn't know that 20" is a big crappie...... and that was the smaller one! they tasted alright though.  

steve


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Going to try really hard for get something worth mounting this year, hoping for a slab, no, a bunch of slabs!!


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

I seem to get a few gigantic panfish each year, never really thought of getting one mounted. By the way it looks like you do beautiful work.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I hope I can take you up on your offer.

Expect me and a 36" Perch any day now.


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

This is what I'm looking for this year!!!!!


----------



## niner93 (Mar 18, 2003)

Not like I needed a reason to go out but this is more insentive.

Thanks for the offer!.


----------



## FischInMich (Feb 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ice fishin nut _
> *This is what I'm looking for this year!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

NICE PIC!!!!!!!!!!!!! What honey hole where those taken from?


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

GREAT!! Now all I have to do is get that 17" crappie!


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I am excited about this. But where can I get those under sized $20 bills?


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

I hope things go well at the Hubbard lake outing so the wife and I can both take you up on that offer.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

awesome work DZ......hopefully i can get into the 14"+ perch like last year. would look nice on the wall in the huntin/fishin room.


----------



## bowhunter4life (Aug 23, 2003)

That is really nice of you Dan. Hopefully I can now catch one of those 3Lb. perch from hubbard! I cant' wait.

Jay


----------



## river_walleye (Mar 13, 2000)

Dan, what is your recommended way to preserve a fish until it can be taken to your shop? Just in case.... A guy can hope, right?


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

This is from Dan's website:

FIELD CARE
Immediately after catching, wrap the fish in a wet towel.
Don't let your fish flop around on the bank, in a boat, or ice cooler because this can cause damage to the fins and scales. Don't put fish on a stringer. Surface water temperatures are too warm.
VERY IMPORTANT:
Put the fish on ice immediately and keep it on ice until it can be frozen.
SHIPPING
Line appropriatley sized box on all 6 sides with 1 inch thick insulating styrofoam. Place frozen fish in plastic bag then wrap in newspaper. Place fish in box then fill in all voids with wadded newspaper.Pack paper tightly around fish.Keep frozen until ready to ship. Ship"next day"
only.

If you are going to freeze it, keep it in a wet towel and place it in a plastic bag berfore freezing. It should stay good for a year or more. I still have one in the freezer from 2002. I waiting to get it some company for a multiple fish mount. I think I have 2 or 3 in there now. I hope the one from 2002 is still good!


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

you do an awesome job!!!!!!!


----------



## BilgeRat (Mar 30, 2002)

Nice picture of the 3 guys with fishies! Was the hole near the water discharge for the nuclear plant?


----------

